# Problem starting iwlan0 with wpa_supplicant b43 [SOLVED]

## Coxie

Hello,

I'm having some trouble setting up wireless networking with wpa_supplicant. Here's the error message I get when I try to start wlan0.

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: No such file or directory

Failed to initialize driver interface

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                                                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.8-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3450_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 31 Aug 2012 23:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nano-syntax ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

lspci -n

```
lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0150 (rev 09)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0151 (rev 09)

00:14.0 0c03: 8086:1e31 (rev 04)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1e3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1e2d (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1e20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1e10 (rev c4)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:1e18 (rev c4)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:244e (rev c4)

00:1c.6 0604: 8086:1e1c (rev c4)

00:1c.7 0604: 8086:1e1e (rev c4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1e26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1e44 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1e02 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1e22 (rev 04)

02:00.0 0c03: 1106:3432 (rev 03)

03:00.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 30)

04:00.0 0280: 14e4:4320 (rev 03)

05:00.0 0200: 1969:1083 (rev c0)

06:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)

07:00.0 0300: 10de:1087 (rev a1)

07:00.1 0403: 10de:0e09 (rev a1)

```

ifconfig

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:2b:34:32:53:de  

          inet addr:192.168.1.105  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::922b:34ff:fe32:53de/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3049 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2284 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:3

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2907606 (2.7 MiB)  TX bytes:397899 (388.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:46 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:226 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:226 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:18020 (17.5 KiB)  TX bytes:18020 (17.5 KiB)

```

ifconfig -a

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:2b:34:32:53:de  

          inet addr:192.168.1.105  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::922b:34ff:fe32:53de/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3010 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2246 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:3

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2889412 (2.7 MiB)  TX bytes:382703 (373.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:46 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:226 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:226 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:18020 (17.5 KiB)  TX bytes:18020 (17.5 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:17:65:38:9d  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

#Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules="wpa_supplicant"

#Tell wpa_supplicant which driver to use

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="****"

   psk="*******"

   priority=5

   }

```

Last edited by Coxie on Sun Sep 02, 2012 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

lspci -n says you do not have a wireless pci nic

ifconfig says you do have a working wireless nic but it is not working

ifconfig -a says you do have a wireless nic but it is not working

iwconfig says you do have a wireless nic but it is not working

if your wireless nic is usb it would explain the lspci result

if the wireless nic is usb the ifconfig result probably means that kernel driver(s) and/or firmware are not installed.

what is the make/model of the wireless nic?

if a pci card, run: 

```
emerge wgetpaste pciutils

update-pciids

lspci -v | wgetpaste

```

if a usb card, run:

```
emerge usbutils

lsusb -v
```

post the url's returned here

----------

## Coxie

The wireless card is a PCI card

Here is my lspci -v

http://bpaste.net/show/43297/

----------

## DONAHUE

you have a 14e4:4320	Yes	Broadcom Corporation	BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller which was in lspci -n, apologies for my failure to see it.

best guess:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge b43-firmware
```

 will handle getting firmware in place

```
cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig
```

selecting

[*] Networking support  --->  

-*-   Wireless  ---> 

<M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

[*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

[*]   Wireless extensions sysfs files

<M>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

<M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

Device Drivers  --->

[*] Network device support  --->  

[*]   Wireless LAN  ---> 

<M>   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

then 

```
make && make_modules_install

modprobe b43

lspci -k

ifconfig
```

verify a driver and that the nic is active

according to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?highlight=%28BCM4306%29 :

you need 

either

the b43 legacy driver and firmware installed using b43-fwcutter if the 4306/2 version

or

you need the b43  driver and firmware installed using b43-fwcutter if 4306/3

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

----------

## Coxie

Re-configured the kernel per your recommendations and emerged the b43-firmware package.

Here is my lspci -k:

http://bpaste.net/show/43363/

lsmod:

http://bpaste.net/show/43364/

ifconfig:

http://bpaste.net/show/43365/

Unplugged my ethernet cable and did an emerge --sync. Wireless appears to be working now.

Thanks for the help!

----------

## DONAHUE

good work

nice to have a broadcom work out!

----------

